# Do you have 5er envy or 3er envy?



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

I need your help! 

Should I buy a 330i with SP or a 530i with SP? Which would you buy and why? I am interested in is your opinion on much sport trade-off is there between the two chassis/drive trains. How much long distance road comfort trade-off is there between the two models? Do you own a 330i and wish you owned a 530i or visa versa?

Thanks for your help!

Tom


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

intempo, 

The 5 and the 3 are completely different cars and serve completely different purposes. 

If I were single, I'd get a 3 series. It's smaller, just as safe and feels much lighter around the bends. 

The 5 is a more comfortable, bigger 'tourer'. 

As I'm getting older (I'm almost 30...GOD!), I find the size of the 5 to be more appealing. We're planning a family soon and the 5 is definately the way to go.

One of my favorite features on the 5 is the automatic steering wheel. Since it's part of the 'memory seat' feature, my wife and I can easily get comfortable behind the wheel. In our 3 we weren't so lucky. The steering wheel needed to be moved manually every time. The 5 has bigger seats too. Naturally that makes them more comfortable. If your ass is the size of titanic, there is really no choice. You won't fit into a 3. Our asses aren't that big.

Another favorite feature of mine on the 5 is the seatbelts. They're just really comfortable. You really don't even feel that you're wearing them. 

Try them on for size. You'll only be in trouble if you love both of them and don't know which one to get. :dunno:


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks for the inputs, they really are helping! 

I will test drive a 503i and 330i back-to-back tomorrow so that I can get first hand experience. Both cars sound great and have a lot of loyal supporters. There is no wrong decision here, just a personal preference. It is luxury & room vs. sport and styling. 

I will let you all know what my decision is and reasoning...probably early next week. 

Cheers


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

*I will test drive a 503i and 330i back-to-back tomorrow so that I can get first hand experience. *

Good luck getting your hands on a 503i :rofl:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

shabbaman said:


> *I will test drive a 503i and 330i back-to-back tomorrow so that I can get first hand experience.
> 
> Good luck getting your hands on a 503i :rofl: *


That's the Euro edition... They have a hamster where the engine should be.


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

*That's the Euro edition... They have a hamster where the engine should be.*

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

The only BMW envy I have is E34 M5 Touring envy.

But we've beat that horse to a pulp...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *That's the Euro edition... They have a hamster where the engine should be. *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Belushi (Feb 4, 2003)

shabbaman said:


> *That's the Euro edition... They have a hamster where the engine should be. *


*

:lmao:*


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok, I made my decision. I am going to get the 330i. As many have stated, it is simply more fun to drive. The 530i is a great car. It has grace, styling, solid feel and is a joy to drive. The 530i is luxury sedan that is sporty. It will not doubt be more enjoyable on long drives. But my wife drives a Toyota, Sienna mini-van. It has lots of space, rides well. For the record, at 100,000 miles, it runs like a top. Absolutely no trips to the dealer. So, maybe when the van gets to 200K we will sell it and pick up a 530i end of lease. 

But the 330i is more than enjoyable, it is EXCITING! It is sporty and fun to drive yet I believe that it is not so harsh a ride that I will be tired of it in a couple of years. 

So here is the plan:
330i, PP, SP, heated seats, bi- xenon.
Silver Gray on Black
ED July 13 

I picked the sedan over the coupe for more head room, stiffer body, four doors, $800 less than coupe, easier to get in and out in tight spaces, and I get the new color gray and new LED tail lights so it will look like an ’04. The 2004 coupe would have been nice for the new body style and true MY-04, but for the reasons mentioned above I went with the sedan. 

Regarding color, I would have picked Steel-Gray if it had been available. BTW, I saw a color sample of Silver Gray today. I would describe it as 1/3 lighter in color than the Steel Gray. Same basic color blend, just a bit lighter. I think it will be handsome color when all spiffed up, and an OK color after a week of showers. (I live in the Pacific Northwest) 

I can’t wait for my European vacation this summer. Two weeks of travels through Germany, Italy and Switzerland. I will post my ED experience for others to learn from. My wife is really good at picking great places to stay that are reasonably priced. Our itinerary includes two nights in Tyrol, three nights on the Cuqu Terra (NW Italian coast), two nights near Sienna, a quick drive to Italian lake district, (one night), two nights near Interlaken and a return to Munich. We decided (actually it was my wife’s idea) not to leave the care in Milan but rather to drive back to Munich). So we fly in and out of Munich. 

Thanks to everyone who commented and who voted. I really have learned an incredible amount by searching and reading the board. This BBS is the best!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

intempo: Congrats on making a decision! And ED as well. I am sure that you will be very happy.

About 5er or 3er envy. I had two E46 Tourings - loved them both - and now have an E39 Touring. I have realized that this was the BMW for me all along. And as someone earlier pointed out, there are huge differences between the E46 and E39.

Your position of having to make a choice between a 530i and 330i sounds like an enjoyable one! 

I wish you luck dealing with *The Wait. *


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

Great decision. The 3 is definately less comprimising than the 5. You'll give up some comfort, yet gain in control and acceleration.

One thing, though. That 3 is a ticket machine if you're not careful :tsk:


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

Yep, I use a Valentine 1 http://www.valentine1.com/

It keeps me out of trouble most of the time.


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

IN the E46, the interior is almost as large as the E39 but it is overall a smaller/lighter car. I would lean toward the 330 just for being a newer design but I still love the 5. It would be a close call.:dunno:


----------

